# Stocking ideas for 200 gallon?



## gangles (Feb 26, 2017)

I am currently fishless cycling a new 200 gallon tank. I am new to the hobby but had the tank from some bearded dragons and refurbished it back to an aquarium. I am thinking of active schooling fish. I like the neon and rummy nosed tetra and zebra danios. Maybe rasbora, guppies and platies. For the bottom I was thinking of Kuhli loach and Cory. Was thinking it would be nice to have slightly larger fish as well but I really like the look of the schooling fish.
I have young kids and I think that they would enjoy the schooling action.
I welcome any thoughts or advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks:bigsmile:


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

A few angel fish and maybe some keyholes to add interest to the schooling fish. Bristlenose plecos are nice too. For a tank that size you might consider giant danios instead of zebras. Cardinal tetras are more colourful than neons. Maybe go for them, and add some black neons for contrast.


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Centerpiece do a flagtail prochilodus, they get quite large but aren't predatory. My favourite schooling fish are without a doubt denison barbs. Mix them with some blue tetras or Lake Kutubu rainbowfish, or even neon dwarf rainbowfish for colour contrast in a second school. Then either a school of cory cats are great, but if you end up doing all larger fish (3"+) then pictus or petricola catfish could be a nice option. A tank that size would definitely appreciate a plecostomus as well. 

If you wanted all smaller fish and then a few monsters then I would do a trio of schools. Cardinals, glowlight, and black neons, as Tom mentioned, pair nicely for contrast. It would be expensive, but do 30-50 of each and then you would get very comfortable schools intermingling like you would see in the wild. With a flagtail prochilodus looming over them, they would school rather tightly too. A common or sailfin pleco would stand out too.


----------



## mendoza.inc (Jul 27, 2013)

U could do redhook silver dollars they school and get pretty big


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Maybe a smaller version of this:






You get larger fish when the clown loaches get bigger, personality and hyper active activity in 2 schooling types of fish.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

If you go with Angels, then skip neons and other smaller schooling fish, cause they'll just end up as Angel snacks.

If you get slightly larger schooling fish, then this no longer becomes an issue.

My kids and wife are trying to convince me to reset my tank as a large African cichlid setup.

Anthony


----------



## gangles (Feb 26, 2017)

Thanks for all the quick responses. I am looking into them. I like the look of the Denison barb but they are a bit on the pricey side for me right now. Same with the flag tail although I had considered it as a choice. I have a lot to think about and research. I will have to consider where to start on my budget. I will keep you guys updated as go . Thanks again


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Corydoras are great for the bottom and like to hang together. Neon rainbows are also nice schooling fish and they don't grow as big as some of the danios etc. 

Midwater - some of the smaller cichlids like the keyholes mentioned would be great.


----------



## fireweed (Jan 7, 2013)

You mentioned schooling. I picked up a big school of Rummynose tetras from April's a month or 2 ago. Most incredible schooling species I've tried. For a 200g I'd start with at least 75 rummies, and make sure there is plenty of open water.


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

Rummies are one of the better "tight schooling" fish available, in my opinion. You could also do a small group of Geophagus sp. Redhead Tapajos or something to add activity and personality to the bottom of the tank. They typically do not prey on smaller fishes.


----------



## paulcuffarojr. (Jun 20, 2021)

If you have a 200 gallon then you should go biggggg. I am not an expert about schooling fish (you should still get some but make sure they are compatible with the other fish) so take others advice for that but I am an expert on monster fish. you should consider getting some catfish like red tails or Raphael. Pictus are good but you could go way bigger than that. you could maybe get some carnivores like wolfish or gar. one of the best ideas that I have are knife fish they are very smart you can train them and they recognize there owners, there are several unique species. I myself have a happy growing silver arowana in my, I also have marble gar and tiger shovel nose and all of them are well over a foot and a half. I hope this helps.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Tiger shovelnose, silver aro, some gars and knives, and red tail cats will all outgrow a typical 200. Basically all those species mentioned will eat any small schooling fish as well. Steer clear of "monster fish" unless you feel particularly passionate about them.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

You could keep is super simple and go with endlers and cherry shrimp. Your kids would be very entertained. 

As a kid I once had a 72 gallon tank of mixed guppies, they were so entertaining

Joe


----------



## burgerchow (Mar 20, 2012)

I just set up my new 200 gal starphire open top with 75 gal sump which I set up as wet dry. . I have schools of Dennison barbs, cardinal tetras, rummy nose, glowlights, and over 20 Congo’s and 6 bosemani rainbows as well as half a dozen clown loaches and over 20 Corys. All in all about 120 fish


----------



## burgerchow (Mar 20, 2012)

burgerchow said:


> I just set up my new 200 gal starphire open top with 75 gal sump which I set up as wet dry. . I have schools of Dennison barbs, cardinal tetras, rummy nose, glowlights, and over 20 Congo’s and 6 bosemani rainbows as well as half a dozen clown loaches and over 20 Corys. All in all about 120 fish


----------



## burgerchow (Mar 20, 2012)

More close up pics. I purposely bought everything small so in 3 yrs, everything should still be alive And at its peak 
Dennison barbs only have a 5 yr lifespan so paying $60 X 12 for large 5 inch barbs didn’t really make sense to me knowing that I only had 1-2 yrs with them at most


----------

